# WANN-LD 32.2 now showing RTV



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

For those in the Atlanta area, RTV has finished playing musical sub-channels and supposedly has found itself a permanent home on WANN's 32.2

other sub-channel moves at WANN include This TV is now on 32.3 and PB&J has launched on 32.7

Now, if we can just get DirecTV to add the guide data..


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> For those in the Atlanta area, RTV has finished playing musical sub-channels and supposedly has found itself a permanent home on WANN's 32.2
> 
> other sub-channel moves at WANN include This TV is now on 32.3 and PB&J has launched on 32.7
> 
> Now, if we can just get DirecTV to add the guide data..


You're lucky in San Francisco KFTY was sold & RTV is gone.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, RTV is a mere shadow of what it used to be. MeTV and Antenna seem to be better now. Luckily, I have all three, at least for the time being.


----------

